# Dog First Aid Herts



## Suemb (Nov 30, 2015)

anyone interested in attending a Level 2 Dog First Aid Class in Hertfordshire?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't know there were levels, what does that mean?


----------



## Suemb (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi

It is one above the general dog first aid courses around. It is endorsed at Level 2 by the Association of First Aiders. It is a four hour course with a 20 question test paper at the end. A certificate is presented to successful attendees, who can then use the AoFA logo on their websites etc. The qualification lasts for three years. Ideal for dog groomers, kennel workers, etc.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Ah, not really needed for us. We're dog walkers but don't need that intensive for what we do. Thanks though.


----------



## Suemb (Nov 30, 2015)

We do get lots of dog walkers doing the course. We also do Cat and Dog Courses in some parts of the country. Check our website. 1staiders


----------

